# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.7 - another 2 Samsung and another 2 HTC added!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.9.7 - another 2 Samsung and another 2 HTC added!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v1.9.7 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung SGH-I537, Samsung SGH-T599, HTC Desire SV (PM86100), HTC HD Mini (PB92100)!   Medusa Box v1.9.7 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung SGH-I537*  - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Samsung SGH-T599* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*HTC Desire SV (PM86100)* - added Unlock (via Read codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI (A/B),  *HTC Desire SV (PM86100)* - Repair: OSBL, HBOOT, RECOVERY, HTC (Security area) partitions.*HTC HD Mini (PB92100)* - added Unlock (via Read codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI,  *HTC HD Mini (PB92100)* - Dead Boot Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya). 
- Updated pinout pictures (RESET pin was located and added) for LG CU720 and LG TU720.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   You deserve the complete professional approach and absolute quality, that what Medusa Box offers you with every update!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

